# So Excited! My puppy finsihed his Championship :)



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Well we went to a specialty in Claremont this weekend and had a GREAT few days! On Saturday Reilly was Best in Sweeps and Reserve Winners Dog but on Sunday he was Winners Dog for a 4pt major to finish! :whoo:

What is kind of cool is that he finished at the same show, also w/a 4pt major and 1 year to the DAY of my other boy Tucker finishing! :clap2:

Now I"m just hoping he can hold onto enough coat to make it to the futurities at Nationals in April. 

Hopefully the pic works..if it does this is Reilly at just over 6 months at his first show. Seems so long ago but it was just 4 months...now hopefully onto obed, herding and agility! 

ETA: Ok, I made a DF album and used that URL so hopefully it works 








[/IMG]


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is outstanding! Now work on your photo posting skills.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm don't know the photo shows up for me, oh well


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations. Yeah the pick doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay congrats!!! What more could you ask for in a weekend


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations! That is wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is wonderful news!! You must be on cloud nine!!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats! Do you really have to worry that much about males losing coat? I don't remember my sheltie ever blowing a significant amount of coat, but then again he was oversized so his volume and quality of coat never mattered.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

animalcraker said:


> Congrats! Do you really have to worry that much about males losing coat? I don't remember my sheltie ever blowing a significant amount of coat, but then again he was oversized so his volume and quality of coat never mattered.


Thanks! LOL Yeah that's why I have 2 boys but my next will be a girl  If he's going to lose any significant amount it'll be his yearling blow which could be any time since his bday is 3/24 and the futurities are on 4/17. Fortunately he's got a ton of coat so I'm hoping even if he does lose some it'll just give him more definition thorough the middle and he'll still have enough to show. He may even be like my blue who actually looks better out of coat (like in my avatar) we just don't know for sure yet since we haven't had to deal with it yet


----------



## Drakes (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Tami,
Congratulations. How do you felt when your puppy finished his Championship? You must be excited.
Do post more of your puppy's pictures, especially of the event.


----------

